# switching pistol barrels



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Lots of pistols have interchangeable barrels these days. My question is, if you own a pistol that is 40 caliber, by putting in a 357 sig or 9 mm barrel, what does that do to the registration of the firearm? what I mean is when you buy the pistol the caliber is listed on the receipt. If someone runs the serial numbers on the gun and it has 40 cal listed and you are carrying the 357 barrel in it, isnt that altering the registration? Just wondering because I am considering buying a sig 226 with both 40 cal and 357 sig barrels.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Nothing unless you live in a state that has some law against converting calibers.

For example, I think NY has each pistol and caliber listed on a permit, if you have the gun in a different caliber and it's not on your permit you might have some trouble. (Just an example, not a fact as I don't really know.)
As you live in MA, there is no such law that would preclude you from converting calibers (at this time).

Also note that caliber changes may also (often do) require recoil spring changes as well.
Follow the mfg's instructions with regards to caliber conversion and as always, make sure the gun in UNLOADED prior to making any modifications.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Thank you very much.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Just a side note, I'm a big fan of the .357 round. I have barrels for my Sig and Glock, it's a hot little round. Just in case anyone cared...


----------

